

Y! releases YSlow for Firebug - Analyzes pages and tells you why they're slow - nickb
http://developer.yahoo.com/yslow/

======
raghus
Interesting that <http://developer.yahoo.com/yslow/> itself gets an F grade
with YSlow

------
herdrick
Looks good, but you shouldn't put equal weight on all the categories.
Profiling something slow (a program, a site) means figuring out what's killing
you and fixing _that_. So don't worry about getting an 'A' grade from this
thing for checking all the boxes.

------
nickb
Quick question.. has anyone looked into how much it costs to put your
JS/CSS/img files on a CDN? Do big CDNs like Akamai even consider small-volume
startups?

------
benhoyt
That is _sweet_. Typical -- google.com gets an A for everything. :-) The Stats
tab showed me immediately the importance of an Expires header.

------
mojos
This is just a big ad for CDNs

------
acgourley
Neat. My companies website mostly fails despite feeling quite fast
subjectively though.

------
Tichy
Did anybody find the download link?

~~~
fallintothis
If you can't see the .xpi link, you could try <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/5369> which is what the page links to anyway. More
specifically, [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/downloads/file/1783...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/downloads/file/17832/yslow-0.7.0-fx.xpi) (have Firebug installed
first).

~~~
Tichy
Thanks! What is an .xpi link, and why would I not see it?

~~~
omouse
It's an extension for Firefox, and other XUL applications too I think, and you
shouldn't see it because the browser should detect it and do something with
it?

